# here are my new chickens!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

The black is definitely a female! Not too sure on the buff. I'm thinking female because her head is definitely different from the cockerel I had. What do you guys think? The black is Milly, (my last Milly turned out to be Billy) the buff is buffey. Do you like them? The buff seems under weight to me but I'll work on that, plus she's young. The black is almost 4 months old, the buff is almost 3 month old. She looks a little pitiful, I'm going to have to work on her! Here are my first photos. What do you guys think?


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's more of the buff.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

And more pics!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

And a few more


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hope you all like there pics! By the pics do you think the buff is female?


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Another pic


----------



## starsevol (Jan 11, 2013)

My opinion is rubbish as I am still learning about these wonderful birds, but I do know adorable when I see it, and those babies are fluffy little bundles of adorableness for sure!!!!
LOVE them!!!!!!!!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you so much! I do love them very much!


----------



## starsevol (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pictures!
I keep looking at them and saying "I definately like the black one better", then "No wait...that buff is cuter", then " Lookit the cuddley shape of the black",...then "no no that sweet face on the buff has me hooked"......

It is a toss up!!!!


----------



## sallycat19 (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know much yet about chickens, but I think they r all lovely and the pictures are great to look at


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes the buff definitely tugs at the heart strings! She's so scared right now. Well I think I finally got my girls! I noticed on the buff her head is much rounder than my cockerel was he had more swept back hair. Almost like Elvis!  but this buff the head is round like the black one. I'm almost 100 sure the black is a female with her round head. Like I said both are much different than my cockerels head. I'm praying! Thanks for letting me share with you! IJust love them so much!


----------

